# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Request] Clash Royale Gem Hack

## Sephiroth

I know people did this for Clash of Clans, but I was wondering if anyone is aware of one for Clash Royale yet?

----------


## VoTuUS

Never heard of one. The game is server sided. you can't do jack shit by packet injection. server will simply throw client/server sync error and reload game. Although you never know. ^^

----------


## jimmyamd

Was there ever a working one for kings road?

----------


## hackerlol

> Never heard of one. The *game is server sided*. you can't do jack shit by packet injection. *server will simply throw client/server sync error* and reload game. Although you never know. ^^


This is what happened when I tried gem hack methods online for CoC.
I wasn't aware that there was a time when you could 'gem hack' CoC but If there was then they surely must have learned from It and fixed the purchase process.

----------


## Redfinger

I know one way to automatically run script of COC all day long. :Smile:

----------

